# Will this be the year with the lowest State Cup Sweatshirt sales?



## timbuck (Feb 7, 2019)

My kids told me on Monday that they saw their friends with State Cup sweatshirts and they were "Super Ugly!"

I didn't think much of it.  Just got an email from Cal-South that they can now be ordered online.  I think my kids might be right -  They are pretty ugly.  And your choice of shirt color is grey or dark grey.

https://dsgevent.com/index.php?cPath=7


----------



## Josep (Feb 7, 2019)

They’ve always been ugly.  Every year.  Kids will still buy them and mommy and daddy will still buy them.


----------



## Surfref (Feb 7, 2019)

And, they are expensive


----------



## jpeter (Feb 7, 2019)

For elementary or earlier middle schoolers perhaps but my kids outgrown that fad and would rather have there favorite EPL, la Liga, etc team hoodie.  Good quality 50/50's are only like $30 on fleabay for the popular teams.


----------



## forksnbolts (Feb 7, 2019)

I work at a HS. I see the kids wearing them all the time.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 8, 2019)

mine still wear theirs from years past - of course they are always ugly and yet never get old.


----------



## outside! (Feb 8, 2019)

The are still the favorites of fans.


----------



## jrcaesar (Feb 8, 2019)

The logo is nice, compared to other years.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 8, 2019)

Problem we’ll have in our house is that big sister doesn’t want the same thing that little sister has.  In years past, one got grey. The other black or blue. 
Older sister may skip it this year.


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2019)

Made me check my closet - I still have a 2004 National Cup hanging there, grey, Adult L, hoodie style.


----------



## Dominic (Feb 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Made me check my closet - I still have a 2004 National Cup hanging there, grey, Adult L, hoodie style.


That is the year I started SoCalSoccer.com .


----------



## RedCard (Feb 9, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Problem we’ll have in our house is that big sister doesn’t want the same thing that little sister has.  In years past, one got grey. The other black or blue.
> Older sister may skip it this year.


I feel your pain. I have soon to be 14 year old twins, boy and girl. We always had to get different colors cause they never want to be the same....


----------



## SoulTrain (Feb 9, 2019)

Just made the annual State Cup sweatshirt purchase today.  $48.49 (with tax) for the thinnest, lowest quality sweatshirt I've ever seen.  CalSouth and Dick's should be ashamed of themselves for choosing such a cheap product (no way this year's version lasts until summer) and gouging the parents on price.  And, as always, huge line, only one person taking credit cards through PayPal on a tablet.  Do better CalSouth.


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 10, 2019)

SoulTrain said:


> Just made the annual State Cup sweatshirt purchase today.  $48.49 (with tax) for the thinnest, lowest quality sweatshirt I've ever seen.  CalSouth and Dick's should be ashamed of themselves for choosing such a cheap product (no way this year's version lasts until summer) and gouging the parents on price.  And, as always, huge line, only one person taking credit cards through PayPal on a tablet.  Do better CalSouth.


That sucks. Don't they normally offer a Nike version as well as the generic?


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 10, 2019)

My son was over the moon about getting his sweatshirt, and he'll probably wear it to futsal this morning too.  Forget out the cost , which is about normal for a event like this , and realize it just something you do for them because in their minds State Cup is a thing , someone said its a right of passage , and I agree, it just some thing we all do, if your a adult buying one , then well that's another story.


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (Feb 10, 2019)

My daughter wants a light grey YL sweatshirt and we can't find one anywhere!  They were out in Lancaster and Norco this weekend.  They said they may have them next weekend, so we will see


----------



## Josep (Feb 10, 2019)

SoulTrain said:


> Just made the annual State Cup sweatshirt purchase today.  $48.49 (with tax) for the thinnest, lowest quality sweatshirt I've ever seen.  CalSouth and Dick's should be ashamed of themselves for choosing such a cheap product (no way this year's version lasts until summer) and gouging the parents on price.  And, as always, huge line, only one person taking credit cards through PayPal on a tablet.  Do better CalSouth.


Want quality?  Or want something DA?   Those better sweatshirts at showcases run close to $95.   State/National Cup is like Walmart compared to the Nieman Marcus pricing of US Soccer at its events.


----------



## younothat (Feb 11, 2019)

Josep said:


> Want quality?  Or want something DA?   Those better sweatshirts at showcases run close to $95.   State/National Cup is like Walmart compared to the Nieman Marcus pricing of US Soccer at its events.


Nike is pricey but yeah somebody is making good $$,  the online store sometimes has specials but compared to some of the limited edition nike or other designer hoodies my kids wear the pricing is about the ball park  
https://store.ussoccer.com/collections/development-academy?page=1

My kids would outgrown or get tired of the them every year it seemed and they would wear the st/nt cup one for a few months and that was about it.   At least now in adult sizes the don't outgrown stuff in 3 months or whatever so the higher prices don't seem as bad.


----------



## jrcaesar (Feb 11, 2019)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> My daughter wants a light grey YL sweatshirt and we can't find one anywhere! They were out in Lancaster and Norco this weekend. They said they may have them next weekend, so we will see


Might have to order that size on the website: https://dsgevent.com/index.php?cPath=7


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 11, 2019)

The sweatshirts may be ugly and overpriced...but it has an amazing effect of putting a smile on their face after losing a state cup game (and helps remind me to keep things in perspective).


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2019)

My 2004 hoodie is a Hanes beefy model, perhaps the warmest hoodie I own.  I just washed it yesterday (looked like sunscreen stains around the collar) and I am wearing it now.


----------



## Goforgoal (Feb 11, 2019)

Both my girls wore their hoodies to school today. They don't care about the quality of the material or the graphic design. They just love the experience and the perceived hype of it all. Yeah they'll probably end up rotting in the closet in a few months, but maybe not,  and the excitement and smiles on my kids' faces tells me its money well spent, every year. Heck my younger DD still wears her 2017 Blues Cup Champions hoodie all the time. They love this stuff and that's ultimately what I'm paying for.


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 11, 2019)

My son has worn it three days in a row, reminds me of my first concert shirt-Depeche Mode.  I also remember how heartbroken I was at 10 yrs old when I got my "All Stars Jacket" the plastic one from baseball in the 80's and I sat too close to the fireplace and it melted .  Their kids that are just stoked for a sweatshirt that shows they went someplace, cant get mad at that.......enjoy the journey I say.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Feb 11, 2019)

Interesting that most of us (me included) look at it like "the quality of this stuff is crap, why bother buying it?" but the kids have a completely different perspective; most of them love the stuff for the reasons explained by posters above.

I'm constantly battling with trying to see things from the kids' perspective, rather than my own. We all need to try and do that more often if we can.


----------



## Josep (Feb 11, 2019)

They are a must buy - every year.


----------



## Socal United (Feb 11, 2019)

They made no YS and always ran out of YM.  Most of my 2010's went without and were very upset.  Very shortsighted not having YS if you have a U9 division.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 8, 2019)

Anyone else have a sweatshirt that is already falling apart?
My 07 kid got hers in earl Feb and it looks like it is 5 years old.   Bought at Silverlakes. 

My 04 kid got hers in Oceanside 2 weeks ago.  The iron on is already peeling off.  

My wife wants to try and return it at dicks since they were the sponsor.  

Crappy ass sweatshirts.  And a crappy ass iron on. 
What’s another $80 in the grand scheme of things?


----------

